# Mwc Mil Diver 0555



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

As I have a bit of a thing for divers watches At the moment and i thought I had better buy this when I came across it

0555/6645-02

876510

Mwc mil diver

May be wrong Royal Marines ?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Here we go again


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Here we go again


Oh but what sport! 



Iceblue said:


> May be wrong Royal Marines ?


No, it is not. The MoD have never issued an MWC.

Later,

William


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

So the army , navy ,military no body ever was ever issued a mwc


----------



## jbw (May 6, 2008)

Iceblue said:


> So the army , navy ,military no body ever was ever issued a mwc


Correct!


----------



## glyndwr (Jun 25, 2013)

Hi iceblue,

Re: 'Here we go again.'

You might like to look at recent correspondence on MWC on this very part of the site. I am sure that you will find it interesting (as I did).


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

MWC were never issued to the MOD, the markings are fake which should tell you a great deal about the company ..... if it quacks like a cow and lays eggs like a cow, it's probably a cow ! ..


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

blimmy :tongue2:

right its not military

but as a watch i like it :thumbsup:


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

Iceblue said:


> but as a watch i like it :thumbsup:


Well the style is pinched straight from real military watches, so you know what to save up for now... :thumbup:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Iceblue said:


> blimmy :tongue2:
> 
> right its not military
> 
> but as a watch i like it :thumbsup:


Get yourself the real thing - a CWC SBS...










B)


----------



## Gonville Bromhead (Jul 1, 2013)

Yeah, stonking tool body and a lovely ETA 955.122 movement.

Can't go wrong.

"The Real Thing."


----------



## antony (Dec 28, 2007)

The great thing about them is you can accually get some one to repair them unlike some of the other makes, who shall remain anonimous.


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

May be its a bit like marmite lol

I fully understand that you pay for what you get but still carnt help but like it so until the funds are available for a cwc its mwc for now


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

If you like it AVE it..... :thumbup: Look at this. 1000ft diver. 21 jewels auto movement. Tritium light source and only 200 made. :tank: Very tasty.


----------



## Gonville Bromhead (Jul 1, 2013)

My word Luckywatch. I would like to spank that watch. Very nice indeed.

To* Iceblue*

Of course Luckywatch is right , if you like it, let the world and his wife go hang.

Only thing I would say is check on them movement of your MWC (or any watch you purchase for that matter). The movement in the heart, the rest you can measure on the oxometre

One great thing about our host, is that he tailors your watches. That is, you can ask him to put in a particular movement.

This not only amounts to excellent value (and no, Roy has not asked me to state this), it also means that your watch is special to you.

The suit we wear, the car we drive, the 'phone we use are mass produced, the spec chosen by others for purely commercial reasons. How nice to have *your *watch, to *your *spec.

Oh, and it will be British(ish). They don't like it up 'em these foreigners.


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Gonville Bromhead said:


> My word Luckywatch. I would like to spank that watch. Very nice indeed.
> 
> To* Iceblue*
> 
> ...


Very very good point could not agree more


----------

